# pelvic floor



## blee117 (Jun 10, 2007)

from the moment i had problems I could tell that it felt like something was misalligned down there but doctors wont even consider that. Its ironic because I had my first baby she was 9-10 and I tore clear down to the muscle, youd think that might rearranged things, but even knowing my history the dr's were still arrogant a-hole's.. So I can understand that not having that history and being young how they would brush you off even more then they did me..my story is so long, ill try to shorten it as much as I can. Basically ive had problems with pooping and pressure down there since my first baby in jan 2005..Never had any probs before that..things got progressively worse to where I felt it was affecting my quality of life. I finnally went to my primary care who reffered me to a gyn who basically told me I had a small rectocele and he coldnt believe it was causing me that much of a problem.. I said "could it be something else since a small rectocele should cause this much pain a discomfert"? to which he replied "no".. basically calling me a wuss and crazy.. I was depressed for about a week then I thougt I know there's more to it, im not going to let that doc be right.. so I made and apt with a colorectal guy(since that is where most of my symptoms where asssociatd with), through a long process of tonz of test he diagnosed me with severe rectal prolapse, enterocel, rectocele, intussussception, yada yada... basically I was all screwed up down there. I had been doing research on my own and talked to him about multiple pelvic prolapse due to some other symptoms I had. He wouldnt even hear it he's all the problem is in your bowels and it's your only prob.So we scheduled a surgery, by this time I was severly depressed and sick all of the time..I was ready to go into surgery and so excited to be better, they had my iv in my arm and everthing and then they unexpectly found pregnancy hormomne in my blood...What the "who's the dad"?my husband said jokingly because A. i was on birth control and B. we seriously had only done it 2 in 3 months due to me being sick..I know the baby had to have been meant to be, one tough little sperm.. So colo doc said we'll have to try to get you through the preg and then do the surg.. i was in and out of the hospital with partial bowel obstructions and dehydrated, throughout pregnancy due to throwing up.. and my stupid colorectal doc was always saying "i dont know why your having such a problem, your problem is mostly by you rectum witch shouldnt be causing this." I always told him it feels like my stomach is working fine, and then there is just something pinching off or closing off my poop right before it exists, which in turn makes me so backed up that I throw up.. He never listened and my ob doc and colo doc passed me back and forth as if I was I hot coal they didnt want to touch...I got throught the pregnancy, I dont know how because the illness wore on my mind and body, and the hormones, you know you start to believe your crazy, I started to have panic attacks and cry every night, I just wanted to feel healthy and have good times with my daughter, .. I finnally just got my surgery about 3 months ago and the colo docs all "oh my gosh it was so much worse then I thought I can understand why you couldnt poop,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.stupid guy. so since the surgery I could tell whatever was wrong was not fixed, I still had the same feelings down there, if any thing I was more obstructed and sick..also i could not pee after surgery, they sent me home with a strait cath and said oh youll probaly start peeing soon. and colo-doc says "nothing i did should have affected that"..ok so I pee fine before surgery and now I cant pee and your telling me theres not some connection?.. I really dont even care if it was something caused by surgery, it was probably not even his fault like my baldder falling or something, but at least acknowlage my pain and try to help me figure it out. Finally I got myself into a urologist faster then there stupid clinic could. I started to pee a liitle bit at a time and eventually did not have to strait cath. I still have to stand up lean forward and push really hard to pee, not normal..ne ways the urolgy tests came back mostly normal and the doc was the same as all the other ones. bring up the possibilty of pelvic prolapse and there like no that can't affect your life this severly it must be in your head..many more phone calls to the colo doc and all he ever said was take a laxative do an enema, he even told my husband a couple of times he thought it was in my head or mabye I should go to a chronic pain clinic. yada yada...finnally I went in and told him something had to be done so he did a colonoscopy..oh ya before the colonoscopy i went to the ER a couple of time for the most severe stomach pain I have ever had in my life worse then labor... the ER would call my colo to see what to do and im pretty sure he just told them i was crazy.cause all they ever did was give me pain meds to get me through the episodes. So went in for the colonoscopy and colo-guys all "im not going to sedate you I m going to let you watch the screen cause where not going very far up and I want you to see that if theres not a problem on the inside, theres one on the outside and we need to figure what that is." He was talking to me like I was a crazy person. so he goes up a little and he's like "oh, this is why we listen to the patient," my bowel was pretty much scarred off all the way from scare tissure. There was a less then a pencil size head opening....i wanted to punch him and say no ###### dumb ass...when i cant poop and ive told you its pencil thin and I take laxatives with no relief. its physiology I swear commen sense, maybe theres something in the way or maybe the thoughts in my head are making my poops spontanously shrink to pencil size..gee which one is more likly. sorry im way bitter..so he sedated me and basically stretched my bowel and said we might have to do it one more time and if that doesnt work well have to do surgery again.. im pretty sure i have multiple pelvic organ prolapse down there and if he ends up soing another surgery its not going to fix all of the problems, so now im trying to figure out who i can go to who specialize in urinary, gyno, rectal prolapse.. I cannot go through another surgery without being fixed ill go crazy and they might as well fix it all while there in there.. I wa right the whole time even though I always doubted myself and he always made me feel like ####, so far I have always ended up being right.. im almost postative there is problems beside in my intestine, i can feel it. the whole time ive been thinking the same thing as you, i needed someone who specialized in all the area's. oh plus we dont have insurece...geez I know thats long and a lot of rambling and I left out a ton but you know how it is when youve been sick for so long it all become a blurr.. just wanted to let you know that i fel your pain and we should totally change the whole medical system.....I just havent figured out how to do it yet... it's quite a big job,....I figure i need to get better first and then work on fixing the system...


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about all you're going through-and have had to deal with so far. Although I've never had a baby, I am in the same boat and have been ever since the age of 25 which was 23 years ago. I developed severe pelvic pain 2 weeks after improper lifting at the end of a long workday. I suddenly had pounding pelvic pain which was pretty much 24-7, severe diarhhea and urinary frequency. When I would try to explain that the pain was in the pelvis, not the lower abdomen, the doctors would insist that it was my lower abdomen as though I didn't know my own body. I went through a 2 horrific surgurys- a myomectomy and a hysterectomy to no avail. I just recently was diagnosed with a rectocele that while it is probably not the largest one in the world, is enough to cause throbbing pain and incomplete evacuation in my individual case. I have been trying a pessary with hormone cream for a couple of months now but because the problem has been going on so long, and probably with the additional insult of 2 futile surgerys, isn't going to work. Additionally, after the vaginal hysterectomy I developed a fistula which the idiots said they couldn't locate and said that even if there was one it was no big deal- the hot air coming from 2 places nearly drove me to the looney bin and took at least 3 years to heal. I have a throbbing, sore pain coming from behind my vagina right now.I am hanging by a thread but have an appointment next week with the urogynecology department at Mayo and am hoping that maybe THIS TIME I'll get some relief. Am praying that it is not another false hope.An unrelated item here to demonstrate how serious this misdiagnosis can be. I just read a story from KUTV in Salt Lake City about a military guy who was misdiagnosed with IBS. Turned out it was ulcerative colitis and he had to have his colon removed. While I don't disagree that IBS exists, I still feel that it is often overused by the medical profession and would not be surprised to hear of many more cases like this as time goes by.


----------

